

Show HN: A browser-based neural network simulation - mcrowe
http://neurovis.dataphoric.com/index.html

======
mcrowe
Neural networks are a beautiful concept. They are also beautiful to watch. I
created an interactive neural network visualizer and tutorial. It’s a fun way
to develop some intuition about neural nets. It was created using vis.js, and
a lot of love. Hope you enjoy!

------
mcrowe
The source code is now up on github.
[https://github.com/mcrowe/neurovis](https://github.com/mcrowe/neurovis)

------
kelheor
Wow, this is an amazing intro to neural networks, thanks!

------
bcherny
really cool! is the source on github?

~~~
mcrowe
Thanks!

Yes. I will be posting the source to github very soon.

------
1arity
that is so cool and a really clear tutorial. does it use three?

~~~
mcrowe
Glad you enjoyed it! It uses a library called vis.js.

------
Animats
That's fun, but the whole point of neural networks is to train them against
data, not tweak the weights by hand. Hand-tuning a neural network is not done
much - it's like setting raw filter parameters by hand.

~~~
niels_olson
True, but it's useful to get an intuitive understanding quickly. This doesn't
go into the various loss functions or neuron types or matrices, just play-
with-it level intuition. I bookmarked it under
"Research/MachineLearning/Intro"

~~~
mcrowe
Well said. That's exactly the point: to get "play-with-it level intuition".
Even though its not rigorous, I still find it helps.

I _am_ planning on building a simulation of the back-prop algorithm though!

